# A boy wanting to restore a kubota



## Jo Denver (Mar 11, 2021)

I ran across this on go fund me the other day and thought maybe some fellow tractor enthusiasts would want to help this kid out.
Help Wyatt Restore His Grandpas Tractor, organized by Rhoda Kindred


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

I'd have to know a whole lot more about it before donating to GoFundMe. It's sounds ok...but that's all.
I'm skeptical nowadays with so many scams
going on. Who the guy is, what will it cost to restore (which that gets in to what level of restoration?), who actually gets the money and what percent of it goes into the tractor, etc.
I have my grandpa's Power King tractor he bought new. It's sentimental and I do normal maintenance, tires are original and still hold air. I use it but never going to do a concours restoration then park it in the garage and look at it. I use it sometimes.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Denver (Mar 11, 2021)

fuddy1952 said:


> I'd have to know a whole lot more about it before donating to GoFundMe. It's sounds ok...but that's all.
> I'm skeptical nowadays with so many scams
> going on. Who the guy is, what will it cost to restore (which that gets in to what level of restoration?), who actually gets the money and what percent of it goes into the tractor, etc.
> I have my grandpa's Power King tractor he bought new. It's sentimental and I do normal maintenance, tires are original and still hold air. I use it but never going to do a concours restoration then park it in the garage and look at it. I use it sometimes.
> ...


I understand. No problem. A friend of mine is a sister to the boys mom, and is who told me about it. His mom writes a blog that she actually tells about the boys surgery, his special needs, his tractor and their life. The money goes directly to the kid. His dad fixes up mustangs and will be helping him. He doesn't want it to be a show tractor, just fix it up, find some missing parts, etc. The tractor does run now. You can read the moms blog at Wyatt's Little Tractor - if you scroll down, you can find links to more about the kid. Hope that helps.

Thats cool about your Grandpa's tractor!


----------

